# Sunday 7/14



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Anyone going to be up for a float on Sunday! NEED MOVING WATERRRRRRRRRR! BRING ON THE DROUGHT!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll be heading out on Erie with a group of OGF'ers (if you didn't already see that thread). I haven't really done much river fishing out of the kayak yet, I'll have to try and get on the maumee again soon. My first and last time on the river in a kayak, I didn't have much luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't Sunday but plan on Monday or Tuesday,you off any day next week Larry?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There a small chance I could do Monday if the baby hasn't come yet. Closer to home would be ideal. I'm thinking that's about the time the local flows get back near an ideal fishable level and the fish should be snappin!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We're heading down SE tomorrow am to hit some moving water Larry, if you want to jump in.
The one with the rock arch that you float under...
To get this kind of flow in July....well, if we don't catch a LOT of big fish it will be our own faults.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> We're heading down SE tomorrow am to hit some moving water


Well, was someone gonna call me????

Larry, I could do Sunday.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Hope you guys did well down south, had to be at Kiser for the relocated tourney. 

I am still open for a float tomorrow, Neil check your phone, I am going to take a look at that CFS around the area, and shoot you some options.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Monday Monday Monday! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Monday Monday Monday!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, most things look like they are still high for tomorrow.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Monday, early start, my favorite long float, waters be up, bet we can get it in and get home a decent hour

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I work at 4pm, can we do it !?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We could do one of the two shorter floats, get an early start and get done early, that's awesome with me, you in Neil? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, I can do Monday especially an early start. Heck, it's light out at 6am.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, me Kyle so far, Larry and Neil, you in? I'll make phone calls later tonight, at softball tourney until we lose. 5_6 mile float, early start, early return

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Flow looking good for tomorrow, getting my spinnerbait's and new secret lure ready to go

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The plan is in place. See you in the AM fellas.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Packed ready to go

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

He is a professional. Don't try this at home kids:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We all joined the DDC with Larry today. It helped cool things off and liven up the slow fishing. Everyone got a few, except Stuck, who only got one, which was close to 19: 









I never posted this one I got on my previous trip on that stretch...19+


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Almost 19? Your funny, lol. She was 19.5 plus! Think Larry's ruler sucks, she was easy twenty on mine.

Fun time, hot as Hades though, fishing wasn't the greatest. We all jumped off that tree, mine was the prettiest by far! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

And what's the deal posting old fish? Don't see me posting my twenties on threads not about the float in question,I call foul! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Almost 19? Your funny, lol. She was 19.5 plus! Think Larry's ruler sucks, she was easy twenty on mine.
> 
> Fun time, hot as Hades though, fishing wasn't the greatest. We all jumped off that tree, mine was the prettiest by far!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I said "close" to 19....19.5 is close to 19...





> And what's the deal posting old fish? Don't see me posting my twenties on threads not about the float in question,I call foul!


Yeah, it is kind of tacky, but I hadn't downloaded that picture until now, so I figured I'd throw it on there.

That picture of your fish turned out well!....pure luck on my part.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well at least you don't scream like a girl when you catch a 13" fish, and yell"it's a pig! "

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> Well at least you don't scream like a girl when you catch a 13" fish, and yell"it's a pig! "


I just hope he doesn't do that in the delivery room. (Critter's second child is due soon, folks.)

That water should be prime by Wednesday. I wouldn't mind a repeat. 

Just to make this more of a report:

We got on the water at 7 for a 10 mile float. The water was 1-2 ft. visibility and moving along at a nice steady pace. We pretty much just chucked spinnerbaits throughout the trip and finished in record time around 8 hours. They seemed to like the grass beds mostly today, but Stuck's 20 came off some old wood in a slow, silty area.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I did get "big fish" today on a channel cat a bit short of 2 ft. that crushed my spinnerbait.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Well at least you don't scream like a girl when you catch a 13" fish, and yell"it's a pig! "
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey, on a day like this one, it was worth getting excited about it that a fish was caught. Even a catfish was worth bragging about. 

Plus, when you lose as many as I did, it's a big deal to get one in the boat!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll bet we had a better Monday than most folks...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That we did, talked to my buddy Jason, he's in for early start, had to get kids by five or close to that as possible,I think we should float that again myself. I wouldn't be hurt if we started half hour earlier to try to beat the heat, it was brutal when me and Neil finished loading up.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice fish and Nice job fellas. I was thinking about how lucky you guys were to get out fishing today as I was fighting through morning traffic


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

So whats going on, same stretch as Monday, just meeting at 530 to start the shuttles? 

Wind should be at our back tomorrow, which should be nice, and its only getting up to 88! 

The fish really turned on that last mile though, which is when the heat really started to kick in.... I missed a pig, that jumped, winked, pulled out some a switch blade cut my line and stole my lure, and pulled that 16 outta the last 10 ft. Then Neil also has 2-3 that last mile as well. May have to battle the heat to get the fish some day.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's the deal.


If it gets like today we will have the heat Larry, I plan on swimming more than just once, it's friggin hot!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Are we meeting at the takeout or put-in?

Larry, with the low at 75 the past couple of nights, the water will probably start out 5 degrees warmer than it did on Monday and hit the high 70s by early afternoon. 

I just might start out with a buzzbait.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Put in

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Man I'm still tired from Monday, the sun kicked my butt. Ready to go in the morning, hoping to double, or maybe dare I say, triple my fish count. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, we had pretty much the same crew today on the same stretch except we traded Critter for Stuck's friend, Jason. The water was about 6 inches lower and had about 6 more inches of visibility. We were on the water at around 6:15 am and were done before 3:00. In between we worked in about an hour or so of swimming and some more silliness on the level of the log jump. That should be enough clues to let you know the fishing was slow.

We all started off with topwater and eventually fell into our spinnerbait pattern. When that wasn't producing, either, we piddled around with a few different baits. Once again, things picked up around the end a little bit and we each scored a few in the last mile and ended up with 7-10 fish a piece. 

I did get a 17+ on a BitsyBug tipped with a creature bait to go along with a 16. I think there were a couple other 16s caught along with the usual fish which spit the bit.

Critter, any baby yet?

Larry, if you want to hit any of the shorter stretches upstream tomorrow, let me know.

Anyway, that was one hell of a time once again! You'd hardly think we were adults the way we acted out there this week. It's too bad we didn't get film of Larry's new sub-bodysurfing technique in the chutes. It works like this: You grab a rock in a chute with about two feet of swift flowing water and see how long you can hang on with your head underwater. 

Larry is a professional, so don't try this stunt on your own.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Tomorrow morning is the plan.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Uploading video...

Well I left my shirt off a bit too long I guess, going to be bad day tomorrow. Man fishing has been tough, we did get a bit carried away, but had fun with the boats, wish I had the video of me holding the coosa while Larry tried to surf as well, swimming was the high light today, another member to the ddc...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlWfUVD0Cho&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I did manage a four species day,sm, spot,saugeye or sauger, couldn't tell, and white bass. My biggest was 15, fish did not want to bite. We talked about it all day, think the high water with the strong storms, loads and loads of baby craw's and minnows, the fish haven't settled down, water is still falling, hopefully things will get back to normal, fish just aren't where we normally find them.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I was painting.
There is still a bunch to do.
You are welcome to help.

You know I got A/C.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol Brock

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

